# Moab Gran Fondo



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

X-posted from Southwest forum because I posted in the wrong place.

_______________________________________

May 1 and 2

http://www.granfondomoab.com/

Anyone else doing it???


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be there.

I'll be the old guy puking a lung on the uphill.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. If I go......
I'll be the middle aged guy puking a lung out


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

This is kind of cool,

3 people say yes.


1 old guying puking a lung on the uphill

1 middle age guy puking a lung on the uphill

and 1 fat guy who will be walking the uphill.


Should be fun.


----------

